# List of beaches that allow driving on



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

Im located in MD. The only place I know that allows vehicles in the beach is Assateague Island. Any other places within 4 hours drive?


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

How fast can you drive? LOL Island beach State park in NJ I think the fee is $225 a year not sure you can make it in 4 hrs. Its near Seaside Park.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Chincoteague...they haven't closed that yet, have they?
Delaware Seashore is a State park, Out of state, of course, pays more, I think it is $100.
That's about it in Delmarva.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Chincoteague is under fire as well. They permit driving on the beach...at this point in time for a price. Stay tuned...


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

Soon enough there will be no off road areas to enjoy.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Just watch where Mike Murray gets transferred next and you will see what NPS wants to close next.
SO far he is 3 for 3 on superintendent and closing beaches.


----------

